# Eclipse import J2EE



## Fantasma (18. Apr 2011)

Hallo Forum:

Ich habe kürzlich eclipse auf meinem Rechner installiert und möchte damit Web Anwendungen programmieren.

Mein Problem ist, dass die installation die importe (zB. javax.servlet.ServletException) nicht erkennt. Was aber in der uni noch funktioniert hat.

Kann mir jemand einen hint geben? Oder weis jemand einen Workaround?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (19. Apr 2011)

du brauchst j2ee.jar und ähnliche spezielle Libraries, kein Tutorial/ Lehrbuch?
Java Platform, Enterprise Edition (Java EE) Downloads: GlassFish and Java EE 6


----------



## Fantasma (19. Apr 2011)

Hi, Danke fuer deine Antwort.

Ich hatte das eigentlich schon runtergeladen und installiert:
java_ee_sdk-6u2-jdk-windows-ml.exe (ist das das richtige?)

Ich krieg es nicht zum Laufen. Im Curs arbeiten wir auch mit Tomcat und ich habe den auch schon in Eclipse eingebunden. Er steht zumindest als Server drinnen. (Glassfish nicht, wegen mir hätte ich das gar nicht installieren brauchen !$"§#&!!! ).

Ein Tutorial hab ich natuerlich und das hat auch am Uni rechner in 2 minuten geklappt. Ansonsten schmeissen die dich erstmal ins wasser, was eigentlich gut ist nur manchmal bekomm ich haarausfall ;-)

Wenn Du mir irgendwie helfen kanst waere super ich werde von minute zu minute dankbarer ;-)


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Apr 2011)

Im lib Verzeichnis im Tomcat Order findest du eine servlet-api.jar Nimm die in dein Classpath auf.


----------



## Fantasma (19. Apr 2011)

Ich hab nochmal alles runtergeschmissen und Eclipse nochmal neu entpackt und auch den Tomcat apache-tomcat-6.0.32 und dann alles nochmal neu in ein Verzeichniss gemahct.

wenn ich jetzt im server window rechtsclick new mache dann ist der tomcat 6.0 der einzige den ich NICHT auswaehlen kann.... Eclipse verraet mir auch nicht warum es ncith geht.. es steht nur da:
" Cannot create a server using the selected type"

Das mit der lib im tomcat verzeichniss versuch ich gleich mal aber erst muss ich die anbindung wieder hinkriegen.. kannst du mir da einen tip geben?


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Apr 2011)

Hast du einen neuen Workspace angelegt?


----------



## Fantasma (20. Apr 2011)

Hi, danke fuer deine geduld...

ich hab das jetzt irgendwie hingekriegt... also das eine problem war dass ich die Tomcat runtime environment anpassen musste.. (windows preferences...) dort hab ich auch die Jar die du erwähnt hattest in den classpath aufgenommen und wenn ich in meinen code schaue sind die fehlermeldungen weg...

Jetzt ist das problem, dass ich den tomcat nicht starten kann.. 

Fehlermeldung:
"Port 8080 required by Tomcat v6.0 Server at localhost is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s)."

Was bedeutet das genau? Wie kann ich herausfinden was auf dem 8080 drauf ist oder das irgendwie loesen? Diese ganzen einstellungen die ich mache.. muss ich die wieder machen wenn ich auf dem uni rechner arbeite?

Einen neuen Workspace hab ich nciht angelegt aber das scheint jetzt auch ncith noetig zu sein, oder doch?

PS.: wenn das so weiter geht werd ich tankwart


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Apr 2011)

Das heißt, dass der Post 8080 schon von einem anderem Server belegt ist.
Geh in das bin Verzeichnis des Tomcat Server und führe dort die "shutdown.bat" Datei aus.


----------



## Fantasma (20. Apr 2011)

Ok... ich hab jetzt einfach den Port von tomcat auf 8081 geaendert und hab es jetzt hoffentlich...

Danke fuer deine hints 

ist echt unglaublich ich hab bisher keine einzige zeile code geschrieben
nicht eine einzige....


----------



## Fantasma (20. Apr 2011)

Hi.. ich hab das mit dem shutdown versucht aber ich bekomme dann wieder dieselbe fehlermeldung, dass der Port 8080 schon belegt ist. ich hab es dann wieder auf den 8081 gesetzt und jetzt funktioniert es erstmal.

Aber keine ahung... bei mir spielt gerade alles etwas verrueckt und die proyecte aus der uni funktionieren nicht.. und wenn ich ein neues proyect aufmache und ein einfaches html mit servlet programiere dann läuft auch nichts.. ich druecke in meinem webformular auf absenden und es passiert nichts... mapping muesste ok sein.... ich koennte gerade echt alles an die wand knallen.... aber dafuer mich ich ein neues thema auf ;-)

Danke dir erstmal ich werd mal ne muetze schlaf nehmen


----------

